# Biscuit and gravy fatty TNT...



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2011)

ingredients ...
5 small biscuits( i use canned)
1 jar libbys sausage gravy mix
1lb breakfast sausage (i used jimmy dean country mild)
some shredded cheddar
5-6 slices bacon 

prep
cook biscuits according to directions
roll out sausage in gallon size baggie .. 
cut baggie open up the sides ..
slice or chop biscuits and place on one end of sausage ..
top with gravy then cheese ..
roll sausage up andcrimp the ends ...
wrap with bacon 
smoke at 225 for 2-3 hours ...


----------



## Clienta (May 17, 2011)

My husband makes homemade biscuit & gravy every Saturday at our restaurant, Barlito on Isla Mujeres, MX.  He would love this even bigger heart attack on a plate.  We make our own sausage & the bacon down here is to die for.  I will pass this new idea on to him!! Thanks!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2011)

thank you ..


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

Very nice. Great pics.
Do you freeze this, does it freeze well?


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2011)

it actually freezes pretty well .. i just put more sauce on it when i use it ..
goes great on a biscuit with a fried egg ..


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

Super. I've got to try these sometime, but I have another fatty to make before that.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2011)

what do you have planned? i want to try one with eggs .. but i am funny about the consistincy of them ..


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!! I will be doing one of those soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

A fish fatty, or Lenten Fatty sounds better I guess, lol. The idea came to me a couple months ago.


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

On the eggs... I was thinking of maybe hard boiling and slicing them first (not for my fish fatty). I think that might be better than scrambled. It would give you something of substance to bite into.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2011)

i am thinking hard boiled and sliced is the way i would go .. 
so a fish stuffing? i saw a chorizo and grilled halibut one with salsa ..


----------



## pacanis (May 18, 2011)

Not just the stuffing. I'm still working on that actually. The roll will be the mixture I use for making salmon patties. I've got three cans of salmon in the pantry just waiting. The stuffing will probably be popcorn shrimp, the Mex white sauce I made recently (for some fish tacos) and something... I'm not sure. Monterey jack maybe? Queso Fresco? I'm still in the planning stages. Smoked at 160 until 140. I just need to commit to it one of these days, make one and see what I might want to change.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2011)

cool .. looking forward to seeing it ..


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2011)

love2"Q" said:


> cool .. looking forward to seeing it ..



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

